# Prokofiev Visions Fugitives Arranged for 2 Guitars



## Godette502 (Nov 17, 2018)

Been experimenting with some composers who don't typically have their songs arranged for guitar. Some of the piano music seems to translate over the the guitar fairly decent. Let me know what you think! And if you have any requests I'm happy to hear them!


----------

